# 1971 GTO Dash Restoration..



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

The dash on my project 71 GTO is cracked & ugly. I have been exploring possibilities and "Just Dashes" seems to be the best route but also the most expensive. 

They will grind my old dash down to the core then rebuild it with new foam & color correct vinyl. The cost ? $950.00 plus shipping. Pair of headrests - $550.00. Armrests- $80.00 each. Not bad for a concourse restoration but I'm building a non numbers matching driver & just don't know about spending that kind of money... Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Replacements are sold. There is plastic dash covers that adhere to your existing dash that will look like new. I have seen them for 69-79 dollars depending on a/c and side vents I put a similar product on my 88' 4Runner. I had it painted to match the dash and no one was the wiser. This may be a viable alternative for you. They come black and you have to have it painted but it looks real.

Part # V422 or V424..... 79.99. dash cover 
Part# A259VX is a padded dash....you have to inquire.. I think they are about 200 or so.

http://www.amesperf.com/ 
800.421.2637

Then there is Customized Dash covers
They are custom fit and come in period colors. 39-49 dollars depending on embroidery. 
Part# GHE1500 or GHE1600 orGHE1700 or GHE1800 or GHE1900 or GHE7300. Depends on what you have and want.
www.opgi.com.....800.243.8355

Others like YearOne may offer them too, but I don't have all the catalogs.
If it were me, I'd be leaning on these, they look good.... unless I wanted authentic.


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

I've seen the dash covers & they seem viable but I'd like to see one installed or speak with someone that's had it done for a year or so... Painting or dyeing vinyl just doesn't seem like a good idea unless you are a professional & have the right chemicals to do it... laz


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I worked on a 1987 Silverado last summer that had a painted, plastic dash cover on it that was about a year old. It looked so good, that I had to put my hand on it to know it wasn't the original dash. It does feel like painted plastic, as oposed to the padded feel of a real dash, but it looked very factory. He did have it painted by a professional.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lazlo said:


> I've seen the dash covers & they seem viable but I'd like to see one installed or speak with someone that's had it done for a year or so... Painting or dyeing vinyl just doesn't seem like a good idea unless you are a professional & have the right chemicals to do it... laz


The plastic one on my 4Runner is about 6 yrs old. It was painted to match the original color. I had that body shop put it on. To this day it looks good. It is not padded but it has the grain look to it to simulate it. The 4Runner sits MOST of the time, it developed a small crack just as a padded dash would. It sits in the baking sun and freezing cold day in and day out. I have no complaints.


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been doing some research... here's what I've come up with so far... I'm not done but thought I'd post what I've found...

Company called Accu-Form makes Dashcaps(Tm) and they seem to be one of the better made caps on the Internet, from what I have been able to learn. The mopar forum gives them rave reviews. Here's a link for anyone interested... http://www.dashcaps.com/ 

Haven't decided on this yet but I'm leanin this way..The issue with these is concern over how long they will stay glued to the old dash when the vinyl it is glued to is old and disintegrating

Here's a link with step by step instructions on how to remove a 1970 GTO Dash.. 
http://www.valvoline.com/carcare/articleviewer.asp?pg=res20000718dp&print=true

and if you have $950.00 to spend on a concourse quality dash that has been stripped to the frame and rebuilt by hand: 
http://www.justdashes.com/Index.htm


----------

